# this could be a bad idea, any input?



## BillieJeAn (Aug 26, 2011)

i was thinking, what if i got a large hamster ball for my tegu, to allow him to get out of his cage and roam around without getting loose and hurting himself. would this work?


----------



## Kebechet (Aug 26, 2011)

*RE: this could be a bad idea, any imput? *



BillieJeAn said:


> i was thinking, what if i got a large hamster ball for my tegu, to allow him to get out of his cage and roam around without getting loose and hurting himself. would this work?



The first input that I have, is that it's "input" not "imput"  the second bit is that I've never heard of anyone putting their tegu in a hamster ball. However, if there is one big enough, you could try it out. Just be sure that there is enough small holes in it for proper ventilation, and that it's sturdy.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 26, 2011)

lol i corrected it ^_^ 
They sell Ferret balls and Guinea pig balls, so im sure i can find one large enough, i'll have to look at the holes though


----------



## TeguLouie (Aug 26, 2011)

i really wouldnt suggest it, not because i am a tegu expert or anything, but i have two guinea pigs and they broke the one i got for them in about 2 months. those things are really cheap plastic and held together by 4 tiny screws. plus the vent holes or more like slits and would remind me of a cheese grater for your Gu's toes.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 26, 2011)

I considered doing this for my box turtle Bernie when he was overweight. I thought it'd be a good way for him to get exercise without getting into trouble. I asked the vet what he thought and he just stared at me like I was insane, lol. Can't hurt to try it. Keep us updated.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 26, 2011)

this guy needs out somehow though, and i cant handle him, if i let him loose he's gone for good. 
so i guess i'll try, but watch pretty closely. hopefully it works, but if not i'll try something else


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 26, 2011)

What about a playpen?


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 26, 2011)

i was actually just looking at some! trying to find one that he couldnt slip out of


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 26, 2011)

Have you ever seen the wire cages with no bottoms that they put puppies in? Or you could try some enrichment type stuff, hide treats, etc.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 26, 2011)

yes! i found one, its like a dog playpen, really big, tall enough so he wont jump out, no way for him to climb out.


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 26, 2011)

Yay! I hope that works for you!


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 26, 2011)

i hope so too, i feel so bad for the poor guy, he is probably dying to get out of there


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 26, 2011)

Can you handle him enough to get him in and out?


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 26, 2011)

Billie, put some gloves on, take him into the bathroom and put him in the tub for a bath. He will swim around with the right amount of water and just make sure you have the door shut so he can't get loose if he jumps out of the tub.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 26, 2011)

i've been trying to get him out, but every time the tank gets opened, he trys to make an escape :/. as soon as i'm finsihed cleaning around the house i WILL try that some more

but do you think he could easily jump out of the bath?


jdpFL said:


> Can you handle him enough to get him in and out?



nope, i try, but its quite an ordeal, i do on occasion get lucky enough to catch him and handle him. but not without getting bitten


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 26, 2011)

Hm. Our B&W doesn't get out of the tub...can't get traction on the sides...but then, he's not really trying to get out. He loves the tub, especially when you splash him...lol.
So you'll just use gloves then, and hope he settles down?


----------



## james.w (Aug 26, 2011)

I doubt he could get out of the tub, my AA is about 43" and just started to be able to get out. With the hamster ball, I would be afraid one of his nails would get caught in the vents and rip off. I agree with getting a pair of gloves and taking him out and put him in the tub.


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 26, 2011)

Note: I move the shower curtain out too, just so he doesn't get hung up in it. Just a thought.


----------



## james.w (Aug 26, 2011)

jdpFL said:


> Note: I move the shower curtain out too, just so he doesn't get hung up in it. Just a thought.



or use it to climb out.


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 26, 2011)

Billie, add me on Facebook so you can access the video I uploaded of me handling Ganja today. 

LINDSEY R. PEREZ-LOPEZ

I can't log into my YouTube account for some reason.

Neither my juvi columbian nor my adult Argentine can get out of the tub, but I have also seen my columbian get a sudden burst of energy and literally bounce off of walls. LOL.

Tie up the curtain and shut the door. Give him about 4 inches deep of water and watch him swim out all of his pent up energy.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 26, 2011)

i am amazed. i had to fight with him to get him out, but i put him in the tub, and he let me get him out without much trouble, THEN let me hold him for a minute, i took a couple pictures, i'll post them in a bit!!


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 26, 2011)

Yay! 
This is how we calmed our columbian down. Some people bathe theirs everyday but to minimize stress from him not being fully tamed, we do it 3-4 times a week.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 26, 2011)

he seemed like a totally different tegu when i got him out, i'll keep it up, hopefully he isnt as wild by the time i send him to you

oh, and friend request sent!!


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 26, 2011)

Billie, that's awesome! I'm so happy to hear bath time went so well!


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 26, 2011)

im just so surprised! he's never ever been that calm!


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 26, 2011)

Bathtime works wonders for our little nutcase. I'm really glad that it worked so well, and that you can interact with him more than before. You can begin to truly enjoy a tegu now to prepare you for your next!!!


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 26, 2011)

babyyitslove said:


> Bathtime works wonders for our little nutcase. I'm really glad that it worked so well, and that you can interact with him more than before. You can begin to truly enjoy a tegu now to prepare you for your next!!!



i'll try and get him out again tomorrow and see how it goes, then i'll leave him be for a couple days and get him out again, would that work?  im so happy, i actually got to hold him without all the unnecessary freak-out biting hissing puffing tail whipping episodes he tends to have


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 26, 2011)

For sure! Just don't let him intimidate you. Just stand firm with a 'listen here! Calm down because you'll like me in a minute!' Attitude.

Request accepted. Just check out today's video of ganja.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 26, 2011)

thats what i did today, hopefully he can chill out a bit before i send him your way! lol 

i did, hes a cutie, mine, his name is Obi-Wan Konobi by the way, is a lot worse than that, you can tell he's terrified. poor guy has been through a lot though


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 27, 2011)

My husband is going to LOVE the name. LOL. I told him he couldn't name any of our reptiles after star Wars characters unless they already came that way. He's gonna be stoked!


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 27, 2011)

babyyitslove said:


> My husband is going to LOVE the name. LOL. I told him he couldn't name any of our reptiles after star Wars characters unless they already came that way. He's gonna be stoked!



haha xD im such i nerd, i name all of my animals after star wars characters!! my iguana is Mace Windu, and my golden geckos were Yoda and Padme. 
Glad he will be happy with the name lol!


----------

